# Für die S-H-Westküstler: EM-Info-Abend



## Moppel (18. Juli 2009)

Moin auch!

Ich wusste nicht, in welche Rubrik ich das schreiben sollte. Vlt. sind Veranstaltungshinweise hier eh nicht erwünscht (ich bin noch neu und kenn mich nicht so aus  ), dann - Mods - bitte löschen! 

Also, am kommenden Montag, dem 20.07., um 19 Uhr findet in Glüsing bei Hennstedt ein kleiner Info-Abend zum Thema EM statt. Ganz ungezwungen und im kleinen Kreis.
Teich wird natürlich auch ein Thema sein, weil ich selbst (ich stelle halt die "location") auch einen Teich habe, der erst seit EM-Anwendung richtig schön geworden ist. 
Ich hab ja beim Lesen des Archivs mitgekriegt, dass hier im Forum EM von einigen Usern als "irgendwas esoterisches" betrachtet wird. Meines Erachtens hat EM nix, aber auch GAR nix mit Esoterik zu tun. Genauso wenig, wie Kefir, Dickmilch, Sauerkraut oder Silage "esoterisch" sind... EM kann *Fäulnis verhindern* - mehr nicht. Aber eben auch nicht *weniger*! Ich find das klasse und habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Kram.

Darum hab ich meinen Hof für Montag auch als Veranstaltungsort zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Nochmal: ist im kleinen Kreis und *ohne kommerzielles Interesse meinerseits*! Ob die Beraterin (Fa. Emiko) nebenbei auch noch etwas verkauft, ist für mich nicht von Interesse. Sie wird sicherlich einige Produkte mitbringen, denke ich. Aber Pflicht ist es natürlich nicht, etwas zu kaufen. Soll halt Klönschnack und Erfahrungsaustausch sein. 
Es kommen nur wenig Leute (max. sechs oder sieben), darum können die paar Peoples, die aus diesem Forum im Nordwesten wohnen, gerne dazu kommen. Kost ja nix 
Anmeldung wäre aber schön, weil ich evtl. noch ein paar Stühle ranschaffen muss ;-). PN reicht. Oder mail an: b_hinz ät web punkt de.

LG
Beate-Moppel


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Für die S-H-Westküstler: EM-Info-Abend*

Servus Beate

Schade das ich sehr weit weg wohne ...... 

Würde mich sehr interessieren 

und ......

ich halte es nicht für "Voodoo" ..... da ist was drann ...

Selbst betreibe ich eine "Grander Wasser" Anlage .... 

und, es gilt genauso das Vorurteil ........


----------

